# What do you expect of 16 year olds? ( UK )



## Danny600kill (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I'd like to get your thoughts on 16 year olds

People always see teens at this age as a bad thing, but I don't understand why? Yes there are the ones who give us a bad name but there are always people like that, of every age?

Now I'm 16 ( Living in the UK ) and I can admit to doing all of the poll choices, does this make me a bad person, I don't think so, people who have seen me around may have noticed I'm quite mature for my age, so these things don't seem to affect me in any way, there just part of my normal life

I know the sex question can be a sensitive subject especially when talking about teens my age so if you don't want to discuss that I understand but I' just like to point out not all teens go round getting people pregnant at 16 and end up on the dole. Teenage pregnancy has always been a problem, it's just more publicized these days thanks to the media


So how do you feel about 16 year olds of our times?

Oh and obviously people who are not from the UK can post, just that I'm going off the UK laws/restrictions


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol! Did you make this because I was surprised you were 16 and drinking?


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 7, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Lol! Did you make this because I was surprised you were 16 and drinking?



That was one of the reasons


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol and here I was about to invite you to my birthday party


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2010)

I was 16 just a few years ago.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 7, 2010)

i'll turn 16 in a couple of weeks. I know i'm not from the UK, but I know quite a bit about the situation there.
I'm really looking forward to being 16, finally legal alcohol and going out


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

I was 16 five years ago, damn I'm old.


----------



## Thoob (Jul 7, 2010)

Hah! You should see Scotland. Sex, drinking, etc. is expected of 12/13 year olds!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 7, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Hah! You should see Scotland. Sex, drinking, etc. is expected of 12/13 year olds!



Yeh ..... I'm from Manchester, I think thats all I have to say


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 7, 2010)

Whoa, 16 is the legal drinking age in the UK? Daaaamn. Probably the earliest drinking age in the world.

Aaaand, it is, unless you count the countries with no restrictions.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinking_age


----------



## Thoob (Jul 7, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.... I'm from Dumfries, I think that's all I have to say.

@Blebleman The drinking age here is 18, it's just that many 16 year olds drink regularly and nothing is done.


----------



## DEagleson (Jul 7, 2010)

18 is the legal age for drinking in Norway, not that its any useful at stopping drinking.
It only makes it harder for underaged teens to buy.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 7, 2010)

Any age is legal in America. 

When you don't get caught


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 7, 2010)

The legal age to drink is about 5 lol ( With permission of their parent/guardian ), it's just you have to be 18 to buy it


----------



## doyama (Jul 7, 2010)

Personally I don't care. But if changing the drinking age would somehow make you entitled twats actually work harder in the work force once coming out of college then I'd be all for it. I'm sick of having to deal with fresh grads who are genuinely shocked that they aren't in a corner office making 200k a year after their first 6 months at work, all while basically doing jack shit while actually at work.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 7, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Personally I don't care. But if changing the drinking age would somehow make you entitled twats actually work harder in the work force once coming out of college then I'd be all for it. I'm sick of having to deal with fresh grads who are genuinely shocked that they aren't in a corner office making 200k a year after their first 6 months at work, all while basically doing jack shit while actually at work.



Well my life plan is :

Go to college 2 years
Join the army at officer level when 18, and I'm already working so not everyone can be put in the same category


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll give a proper post now. 

With drinking age, I'm think more about drinking culture i.e. teaching individuals about responsible drinking when they're young. And in Britain I think we do lack that. I'm not of the view that its this generation of teenagers have started a culture of binge drinking, becasue historically the art known as binge drinking can be dated back to the days of Chaucer.

RE:Sex. If memory serves me correct I don't think the number of teenage parents has changed much from the 1960s. The difference being the majority of teen parents  in the 60s were married 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I agree with you about moral panics though, papers like the Sun and Daily Mail do nothing, but nothing but try and portray we live in a borderline communist society where asylum seekers are eating our swans and how PC is harming our Britishness. Personally I think 16 is a decent age (of consent), you would have finished a good amount of puberty and would hopefully have a few working brain cells. Saying that I do beleive sex education in Britain is a joke. Admittidly this based on my own experiences so we're going back four years ago at minimum. Let's just say the net taught me more than any national ciriculum.

RE:Work. Part time work is fine but I do hold the view young people should remain in full time education until they turn eighteen. And by education I don't mean just A-levels but NVQs etc. I just think having those extra years to gain more qualifications and to specialise in an area just helps young people more than just throwing them into the world with some GCSEs.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Join the army is ridiculous. It is not going to turn your life around or anything. Its horrible and disgusting.


----------



## Njrg (Jul 7, 2010)

16 Year olds shouldn't drink.

The reason we have age limits is not because of health, if it were, then cigarettes would be pushed up to 21 or like 26 or something. Legal drinking age is 21 in most places because of stupid-assed-retarded people do stupid-assed-retarded shit while intoxicated. Mainly due to drunk driving.

For sex, I think no one should be having it much less a 16 year old.

And as for work, I think it should be forced on everyone starting from 13 for their own good.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 7, 2010)

I drank when I was 16 but I don't believe a 16 year old should be drinking at all. The amount of teenagers getting into serious trouble and stabbing each other because of drink is getting out of hand, You could say it's the same for 18+ people aswell but I think drink effects 16 year olds more. Also when 16 year olds drink they tend to hide it from the parents and hang around street corners getting pissed causing nothing but trouble or being noisy.

As for sex I would say that's fine aslong as your not doing it with some older pedo (mostly aimed at girls) I'm in my early 20s and I wouldn't do anything with a 16 year old girl even though it's legal, Also they should use protection always.

As for working why not. I got really high grades in school, My grammar and spelling sucks I know but that doesn't mean shit when it comes to grades. Anyway You leave school and forget 90% of the useless crap they taught you. I actually think getting a decent job at 16 is better than staying on at school untill 18 in the uk, Unless your planning on going to university etc




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> For sex, I think no one should be having it much less a 16 year old.



LOL, let's all not have sex and let the human race die out, Sex is natural and good for your body.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok I'm 15 

Drinking: As long as there not on the street I see no problem with it.

Sex: As long as it's with someone your own age and your using protection there's no problem.

Work: Unless your going to training or further eduction you should work.


----------



## Frost>>&gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Drinking: I don't really mind if he/she doesn't have family. Or I guess he/she wouldn't have one at sixteen. as thegame07 said ^. Personaly I don't need to drink to be happy. 

sex: NO. I don't think so, he'll never be able to love a boy/girl when he's married if he's had sex with some many different girls/guys.

work: don't mind really. some people graduate at 15 and go to college just because they're so ahead in there education, don't they?


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 7, 2010)

Frost>>> said:
			
		

> Drinking: I don't really mind if he/she doesn't have family. Or I guess he/she wouldn't have one at sixteen. as thegame07 said ^. Personaly I don't need to drink to be happy.
> 
> sex: NO. I don't think so, he'll never be able to love a boy/girl when he's married if he's had sex with some many different girls/guys.
> 
> work: don't mind really. some people graduate at 15 and go to college just because they're so ahead in there education, don't they?



Why would they not be able to love someone, that makes no sense, plus if we are talking about me there I'm with one girl, who I love, and most people my age have sex with one person, who is there gf/bf, they don't just go round having sex with anyone and everyone


----------



## Magmorph (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't care what people do with their own body or life as long as they aren't harming anyone else.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 7, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> I don't care what people do with their own body or life as long as they aren't harming anyone else.



This my friend is how all people should feel, it's people decision what they do, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else you should leave them to it ( In a sense, certain things can change this rule )


----------



## murkurie (Jul 7, 2010)

1. If 16 is the legal age, then they can in moderation, 
2. no, wait to there 18 at least
3. I see no problem in going to school and having a job, many do it here in the US.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

1.) If 16 is the legal age, yeah, but not excessively. Otherwise, no. It's bad for your health.

2.) No, your too young. You don't have to have sex to show you love them.

3.) If you choose to. But you should still go to school.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 7, 2010)

Drinking? No. None.
Sex? One night stands and such have been proven to have a positive social effect, not a negative one like most people think. So I don't see a reason not to, as long as both parties are educated.
Work? If you can work while continuing education, then by all means do it.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 7, 2010)

Ok here is some non poll replies

I beer is good for digestion. I have no problem with a 16 year old having one beer at dinner.

I think 24 beers is dumb at any age.

I think sex is ok if you at least understand your circumstances.

16 year olds should only be fucking other teenagers though. Forget under 13 and over 21. Just do it safe is all.
Guys should understand that jacking off before a date likely makes you less desperate. And girls, women do it all the time, sucking a guy off makes you a lot less likely to get pregnant, not to mention if you do it right, you own his soul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just remember, the moment you start, forget making a lot of sense DURING sex. Don't start what you can't finish. Girls, guys ain't interested in no if you've started something. Guys, if the girl doesn't orgasm, you did it wrong. If you finish first, get over it, you still have to make her orgasm. And don't forget to enjoy the after sex part.

Working is a good way to earn spare cash, and learn the value of things. Once it is YOUR money buying stuff, not just provided for you by parents, you begin to appreciate your stuff a lot more.


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 8, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> Join the army is ridiculous. It is not going to turn your life around or anything. Its horrible and disgusting.


This post really pissed me off. Joining the army is "horrible" you say? What's so horrible about trying to make a difference in this cruel and unruly world? What's so horrible about following your sense of justice? WHAT'S SO HORRIBLE ABOUT WANTING TO GIVE BACK TO THE COUNTRY YOU LOVE?!?!?!?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 8, 2010)

Nothing is wrong with giving back to the country you love. The question is, does the military give back to the country you love (and your fellow humans)?


----------



## The Darkness Wit (Jul 8, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Nothing is wrong with giving back to the country you love. The question is, does the military give back to the country you love (and your fellow humans)?


......................................The military is completely made up of those same people that want to give back to their country.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 8, 2010)

News for you: The decisions of the military are ultimately not made by people in the military. Politicians control who the military kills.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

The Darkness Within said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have no idea how wrong you are.


----------



## Ossot (Jul 8, 2010)

I've never heard of a 16 year old that didn't think s/he was mature. Or an 18, or 21.. etc.. year old.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 8, 2010)

The Darkness Within said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All militaries?  If the armies of countries all want peace and love and happiness for the world, it's a wonder they have such a history of killing each other.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 8, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The Darkness Within said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There wouldn't be a need for a military.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 8, 2010)

Regarding the military.

Considering I joined the Canadian Armed Forces at 17, I have an expert opinion on the matter.

Fact one, you won't meet or make better friends ever any where else.

Fact two, in the army, it's about you and your mates, it's not about anything stupid and grandiose like governmental choices.

Fact three, in the army you learn about teamwork, it's a decent income, likely great training that doesn't leave you in debt for years as well.

Ya you just might end up in a place were people are trying to kill you. Beats being confined in an office cubicle where you get to die a slow death. And besides, those people trying to kill you, well at least you can shoot back eh.

A few years in the military is not about THEM changing YOU, it is about YOU changing YOU. It's all in how you look at it.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ya you just might end up in a place were people are trying to kill you. Beats being confined in an office cubicle where you get to die a slow death.



Going to disagree with that.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 8, 2010)

I think this has gone way off topic.


----------



## Ossot (Jul 8, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Considering I joined the *Canadian *Armed Forces at 17, I have an expert opinion on the matter.



I'm sure you and the other 7 guys had a blast.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ossot said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do know Canadian troops are in Iraq and Afghanistan  helping the USA and Britain right? I know you find your little sterotype joke funny but it's actually disrespectful.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm about that age, so I'd say...

Drink? Yes
Sex? Don't mind
Work? Hell no, but free money would be good (Not really - I think we should be able to work if we choose, so then we CAN make extra cash and be high-flying business guys like the ones in Junior Apprentice)


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 8, 2010)

I think Further education should be obligatory for all.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 8, 2010)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> I think Further education should be obligatory for all.


Why do you think so? Most careers need job training, but not advanced education. Why should every mechanic be made to waste their time and society's money putting him through college courses he does not need or want?


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 8, 2010)

Not stupid college courses. A levels or IB. Everyone is capable of doing them or at least trying. At the end of high school is were people get derailed and end up like the retards we all know and hate. It's not advanced education but needed education, IMO it's necessary for a lot of people. I see so many basic spelling/grammar mistakes made by people, e.g. their/there/they're, to/too and misspelling many common words. Education is what advances us as humans even if it is just an extra 2 years, it helps.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Now the extra two years are mandatory; I have friends in Year 7 that will stay until they're 18 now.


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Now the extra two years is mandatory; I have friends in Year 7 that will stay until they're 18 now.



Feels good man.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 8, 2010)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of changing that to "are mandatory", unless you view the "two years" as a single entity.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 8, 2010)

I would go with "are" in that context.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 8, 2010)

Ossot said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm someone needs a history lesson I suppose.

Personal fav is 1812, the only time Canadians and Americans have fought each other, we burned down the Whitehouse, they lost to us.

A lot of time later, WW1, guess who kicked but the best, it wasn't the Americans by the way.

WW2, D-Day, while the US was floundering on Omaha beach (the one in all the games), Canada was moving inland, through a city no less, getting further on day 1 than anyone else. We eventually go up against the Hitler Jugend SS division (their most hard core unit) and kick their asses.
Heck I could blather on forever in WW2.

Peace Keeping, was a Canadian invention.
Not sure if you have, ever heard of Rwanda? Romeo Dalaire is likely worth more internationally than any man in the US military today.

A quote from the US Marines, they feel 'safer' on patrol in the A-stan with a Canadian sniper present.
Longest sniper shot by the way is a Canadian record.

Canadians routinely outperform the US in wargames maneuvers. And we do it with crummy gear too. We can do it better than them with nothing but yesterday's junk.
Not that we only have junk. The Avro Arrow, ever heard of it. It's the plane the US copied in order to make most of their 'great' planes of the last century.

It's just that 34 million people have less tax power to work with than nearly 300 million. In other words, we can out do the US with a 10th of the population to work with.
Feeling superior still?

I don't know that you are American, even if you are not, the above is still what it is.

Canadians like to kick butt, but it's in our nature to stop fights, not start them. That's why the Peace keeping thing was created.
While Americans were sneaking out of going to Vietnam, Canadians were going to the US just so we could go there are the US's dime.

Yes our military is small, so what, we don't NEED a bigger army. The US could likely finish their fights faster if they just hired Canadians to do it better in the first place.


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 8, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Ossot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I take it you don't like Americans?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 8, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> Hmm someone needs a history lesson I suppose.
> 
> Personal fav is 1812, the only time Canadians and Americans have fought each other, we burned down the Whitehouse, they lost to us.
> 
> ...


*Quoted For Truth.*


----------



## Ossot (Jul 8, 2010)

woah. I didnt know canadians had such a complex. was just a joke. You guys are precious.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jul 9, 2010)

Also, the Mounties, sure they have ridiculous uniforms, but those guys kick ass- the training, commitment and aptitude required is off the charts.

And......returning to the topic in hand, before this further spirals into a debate as to whether or not Canada is good at fighting (Which, considering the amount of Ulster immigrants over there, they should be).....

1. Drinking- no, it has negative social implications and health affects at too young an age.
2. Sex- fine, so long as it's safe and responsible.
3. Work- hell yes.  I got my first job at 13, cleaning in a restaurant, and worked my way up to Assistant Chef- with no negative impact on my school grades (4 A's- win).  Work teaches you the value of money, responsibility, organisation, hard work, maturity and also to get good grades so you don't have to do a crappy job for the rest of your life.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 9, 2010)

Should they drink?
Only when in the company of responsible adults.

Should they have sex?
What are you gonna do, lock them up?  A 16 year-old will decide this for themselves.  Their newfound hormones are gonna do what they're gonna do, if a willing partner comes along, you're damn right they'll have sex if they want to have sex.  Parents can only hope to bring them up so they make sensible decisions, but will never completely control this issue.

Should they work?
I think they should at least start looking for side-jobs to do for money.  Like mow lawns, deliver newspapers, etc.  Whatever little odd jobs you can do for money.  Part-time jobs for kids still in school can really be stressful and affect their schoolwork. Ultimately, the kids will decide if they have had enough or can continue working.  Don't push the "Get a job!" discussion on them until they are done with school. 16 and 17 should be used to ease them into adult life, let them get an idea of what working is like, and possibly discover what they want to do in life based on experiences they have from doing part-time work.


----------



## Frost>>&gt (Jul 9, 2010)

[/quote]
Hmm someone needs a history lesson I suppose.

Personal fav is 1812, the only time Canadians and Americans have fought each other, we burned down the Whitehouse, they lost to us.
[/quote]


Hmmm... wern't we like fighting the best armed forces in the world (england) And how many times did we beat them?  No offence to you or your country. Just taking a little deffense on behalf of my country. Just to cut the edge off though all canadians need is a small army.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 9, 2010)

Very intellectual thread. 

Should 16 year olds drink? 

If they want, I hate people who're like 15 and put pictures of them up on facebook holding a beer or something when it's probably just their dads that he let them hold while he went to the can or something. That's not very cool. If it makes girls easier though, then yes 16 year olds should drink lol. 

Should they have sex? 

No. That only courses way to many problems a 16 year old isn't mature enough to go through. The only exeption of course, is if that sex was with me. 

Work?

They can if they want. Money for alcohol and condoms doesn't grow on trees lol 
But seriously I don't think they should. Going to school every day and working on weekends is too much for a young'n.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 9, 2010)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Work?
> 
> They can if they want. Money for alcohol and condoms doesn't grow on trees lol
> But seriously I don't think they should. Going to school every day and working on weekends is too much for a young'n.


I'm curious why you say this. People in their late teens are pretty much at the peak of their energy levels for their entire life. If they can't do some pathetically easy classes and then work on the weekends, who can?


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 9, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> MADKATZ99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just a lot of stress for some people. It's not all about energy. If the kid wants to work 7 days a week, not be able to make it for weekend sport matches, can't go out with friends because you've gotta work early the next day, be my guest. Some parents make their children work to support themselves early on in life, which is good in a way but some kids can't handle all the pressure.

Some people can do it, for others it's really not easy for them.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jul 9, 2010)

Can't handle the pressure? Teen years are among the most stress free of a person's life. If they can't handle some homework and a minimum wage, burger flipping job then they are in for a rude awakening when they grow up.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 9, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I would go with "are" in that context.


I know, I was going to if it wasn't already quoted. >_>
Ah, the horrors of grammatical errors. I'll change it anyway.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have little faith left in the younger generation. I live in Coventry, AKA Chaventry, and a good 75% of the teens I encounter fit into the stereotypical chav image.

- Have at least 2 kids before they hit 20
- Only speak in 'street' language
- Dressed head to toe in generic chav gear instead of having any sense of individuality
- Thick as two short planks
- On the dole, but unlike me they have no interest in ever getting off it
- Swear excessively
- Raise their ill-advised kids through the medium of violence
- No aspirations or dreams of any kind, perfectly content to roam the Earth with no sense of purpose
- Smokes weed, even in front of their kids
- Left school at 12, probably can't even spell GCSE

I'm perfectly serious, most of the people I see around town are like that. It's sickening. Makes me feel like whatever divine powers creates us ran out of brain cells, but instead of holding back on how many humans they created they just kept going in the hope that we wouldn't notice. The pathetic thing is that because they go get themselves pregnant at 14, the government gives them everything they could ever need. A house, all their bills paid, everything. No need to ever make something of their lives. While people like me who actually try to do something useful get shat on in every walk of life so that these dimwitted halfbreeds can survive. Some of them are having kids deliberately so they get the special treatment. And that's just disgraceful. treating their kids like a fucking meal ticket. 

Sorry, went all ranty again. Calm down, Blaze. Go play Soul Calibur or something...


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 9, 2010)

Blaze, I understand what you mean, most of my age are what you explained but there is the % which are not, and I see my self as one of those %

Like I've said I done all of the options but I do it sensibly, me and my Girl friend make sure we used protection ect, having a child at this age just isn't ideal, and wouldn't be fair on the child or us.

I drink but not on the streets, I drink at home or at friends ect when watching football, for example the world cup

The jobs aspect teens these days know they can get straight on to the dole so don't care, I got a job as I wanted to pay for stuff myself, it always feels better when you've earn't it

Hope your life gets better, thanks for the comments


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 10, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Can't handle the pressure? Teen years are among the most stress free of a person's life. If they can't handle some homework and a minimum wage, burger flipping job then they are in for a rude awakening when they grow up.


Everyone's different. My most stressful years were in primary school.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 10, 2010)

Ossot said:
			
		

> woah. I didnt know canadians had such a complex. was just a joke. You guys are precious.



Your kidding right?

The phrase "I Am Canadian" is more about pride, as opposed to the usual from south of us being "you can't do that to me, I'm an American' which is generally a phrase more about arrogance.

Most of us up here, actually think most of those south of us, are actually really great sources of profitable stand up comedy material.

Case in point, Rick Mercer.

Now on the subject of just being teens, well most teens won't have encountered the studies done, but in time when you look back, you will realize how chaotic your teens really were.
You blokes is changing and growing in ways that is just plain physically demanding as hell. The girls are dealing with massive evolutions of their bodies, and guys while different change, is also very demanding on energy levels. Most parents, when they have had it properly pointed out, will usually not complain if their teens spend a lot of their day crashed on their beds.

Growing is not easy. School is cramming a lot into your heads. The average adult is done with the growing, isn't doing a lot of learning, and really just has to go to work and just work. And it's not all construction work either. My 20s and 30s were easy by comparison to my teens.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 10, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Can't handle the pressure? Teen years are among the most stress free of a person's life. If they can't handle some homework and a minimum wage, burger flipping job then they are in for a rude awakening when they grow up.


Excuse me in advance for the mini-blog...

It really depends on the teen. Junior year of high school was painful for me. I frequently stayed up until 3 or 4 am trying to catch up on schoolwork for 5 college level classes, while balancing a job (for money on entertainment, and well, some necessities which my parents wont cover), extracurricular shit (important because colleges want that, though during robotics season I pulled allnighters on school days) and trying to have a social life all at the same time. I know I may not be the norm, but I know a lot of others like me in this respect.


----------



## Ossot (Jul 10, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Can't handle the pressure? Teen years are among the most stress free of a person's life. If they can't handle some homework and a minimum wage, burger flipping job then they are in for a rude awakening when they grow up.



It must be nice looking on your younger years with a nostalgic lense. Everything was fine and great. It doesn't mean they don't experience stress. Is it triggered by the same things an adult faces? no. But that doesn't make the stress any less real. A 6 year old can be stressed way the fuck out about their first day of kindergarten. Yes, it seems trivial to an adult, but that doesn't mean it's not genuine stress. 

To say any point in someone's life is stress free is to imply we all reach enlightenment for a few years. It's simply not true.


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 12, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Can't handle the pressure? Teen years are among the most stress free of a person's life. If they can't handle some homework and a minimum wage, burger flipping job then they are in for a rude awakening when they grow up.


Yes because I didn't find my GCSE's stressful and getting into college was soo stress free it was like sitting on a cloud. Not to mention those sexy hormones.

I just realised this was kind of a bump woops.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 12, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I just realised this was kind of a bump woops.


From two days? Like that matters.


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 12, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I suppose. Silly me


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 12, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh but for me it is stress free, I had no worries about my GCSE's, and going into college is nothing for me to get stressed over, and the hormones bit, well, I have a girlfriend so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So it depends who you are, I'm stress free and have a job?


----------



## giratina16 (Jul 12, 2010)

David600Villa said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you're obviously 1 of those lucky ones, I wasn't worried about my GCSE's it was just my teachers on my back all day. Getting into college was difficult for me 'cause it was a newly built campus so more people were applying. Hormones are always there to bite you in the arse, I find they're worse when you have a girlfriend.


----------



## anaxs (Jul 12, 2010)

i would say aa 16 year old should be able to do any of those things if its their choice


----------

